# Ids_conf_dialog_title



## Queproblem (Nov 18, 2008)

It appears two or three times a day on my computer.

What could be on my computer to receive this announce ?

The only way I found to make it disappear is to turn off my computer and reboot.

What else can I do ?


----------

